# Honey temperature



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

What is the optimum temperature honey should be stored at?
Thank you. Laurence


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Room temp.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Who's or what room?

I thought it stored best at freezing temps.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Whatever temperature it exists in, while in storage. Or whatever temp your living space is. That's what I mean by room temperature. The temperature of the room in which you live.

Putting honey in a freezer is totally unneccesary and a waste of freezer space.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

"What is the optimum temperature honey should be stored at?"

That is the OP

So what is the "optimum temp"? 

I guess we would be talking at what temp does honey maintain it's color, aroma and "fresh like flavor" the best at.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I guess I should have been more specific.
Once honey is liquid - either from extraction or heated to re-liquefy, to keep it liquid and ready for bottling, there must be a temperature that is best. A temperature that neither harms or darkens or allows the honey to granulate. This is the temp I would like to keep the honey at. Is there such a temp?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How long do you want to keep it at such a temperature? Do you want it always warm so you can fill a jar upon demand? Or are you filling the tank, warming the honey and then filling jars in a timely manner. Repeating the process over and over again to fill orders?

If you artificially heat honey and keep it at a temperature warm enuf to fill jars, it will eventually change the color, darken it, and the flavor somewhat.

So, my recommendation is to keep the honey stored at whatever temp your storage area is. Warm whatever honey you need to fill orders, but don't hold it at an artifically high temp for any period.


----------

